# Retic albino question



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

If I breed a white phase tiger to a lavender tiger retic what would the babies be?


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Genetic calculator says -

25% normal het albino (50% white, 50% lav)
25% super tiger het albino (50/50% lav and white)
50% tiger het albino (50% white, 50% lav) 

Used a wizard but seems wrong -(both albino parents makes me think there should be albinos?)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy86 said:


> Genetic calculator says -
> 
> 25% normal het albino (50% white, 50% lav)
> 25% super tiger het albino (50/50% lav and white)
> ...


Whichever 'calculator' you are using, STOP USING IT! It's talking rubbish!



OP

Your expected litter is;

25% albino
50% albino tiger
25% albino super tiger

Half of them are expected to be white phase and half are expected to be lavender.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Whichever 'calculator' you are using, STOP USING IT! It's talking rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a posotive note im getting this genetic larc, I put that before checking it on the calculator and editing my post. Working it out myself, so now I know ive got the hang of it I wont doubt myself in future


----------

